# Leerzeichen anzeigen in Access Abfrage



## sinitzki (4. November 2004)

Hallo,
vielleicht kann einer helfen.

Ich möchte in einer normalen Abfrage in der Entwurfansicht alle Datensätze angezeigt bekommen wo z.B in Feld Bemerkung kein Zeichen steht. Wenn ich "" eingebe, kommt nur ein leerer Datensatz.

Vielen Dank


----------

